# Helpp!! Im gonna shave him bald!! First clip suggestions!?



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Im soooo frustrated. How do you guys keep these beautiful poodle clips!? :banghead: I am whipping out the clippers!!

Ive been growing Gixxer out for a couple months & triming face & feet. I thought i was doing a good job brushing out but it seems i lost the battle with mats & knots. His neck hair is IMPOSSIBLE!  After last nights bath & first time with a Shop vac... houurssss later I think I'm fed up with the growing out idea. (Is almost 1st old too late for his coat to be changing still?) Plus i think all the neck hair makes his neck look chunky and short anyhow.
I've been scouring this site for pics of clips I think I can do & he can pull off. I even checked out a few old poodle grooming books from the library. I want to spice things up! 

I've included some pics of him wet so you can see his body. He is a tall "25/"26 boy and a skinny mini (put on some man weight Gix!). I'm certain he will look dumb in a Miami.

I am leaning towards styles with a shaved neck. Is there a nice way to pull off a shaved neck??
I'm liking the vintagey styles minus any spine shaving. Dutch, T&C, Desi, Swiss, shawl clip are interesting to me. 
Though I've heard they make your dog look like a long limo. No bueno!

I don't think my skills can pull off a German even with no shaved ears or tail. Plus I think he needs more hair no?

I also like Rain & Gunthers clips ... but maybe I should play with his hair a bit before cutting his body low?
I also like Divas clip here https://youtu.be/MjhM0su9TaM

I like jackets and I saw a neat lion clip that I realized probably doesn't solve my neck & chest knot woes. 

Gosh I must sound like a crazy!! I'm so overwhelmed with the poodley possibilities and chest & neck knots I'm going to go batty!! Someone please help me before they cart me off to a padded room. Lol :sly:


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

welcome to coat change, get some leave in conditioner it will help with the matting.

My pups are 8 months and 14 months so I feel for you,


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@twyla thank you for the suggestion! Coat change. Is that what this is!? I wouldnt wish it on anyone! Lol

I guess There's light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

oh no you have a couple months of this, but you search the forum for suggestions. I took Mahlon's advice and use spray on/ leave in conditioner. It helped a lot. Combing out daily. making sure I get down to the skin, I give bi-monthly bath. I also trimmed them both down since I have two going through it at the same time.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

Here is a video that might help you brush him. If he is going through coat change brushing every day if not multiple times a day is a must. Also one Twyla said a spray and conditioning during the bath will help a lot. 

http://youtu.be/oJoWfStDQbI


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank You @poodlecrazy#1 that is exactly how I brush him... though I didnt know it had a term! His hair is just so thick in areas. Plus he always wears his collar- he has a few, I haven't tried the rolled collars yet and sprung for a collection of regular collars before I got him.

I really would like to clip him for style & my sanity and just let certain areas grow out. I just keep staring at him & then my clippers lol. Any suggestions?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

This comb has helped me so much with Timi's coat change - I almost feel like I should just send amazon more money because it is worth way more than 7 bucks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

All I can say is I feel your pain Legs and Leashes. That's why I whacked off Matisse's hair. I've always kept Maurice pretty short. It's just too much of a headache going through all that hair every day.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Until the girls are past the coat change I am keeping them in Kennel Clip. I cannot find pictures of the Standard I used to groom, I always put him in a Kennel Clip.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@TinyPoodles yaaayy!! I keep seeing these giant combs on grooming videos and I was wondering if it made a difference. Thank you for confirming! Ordering now!!

@poodlebeguiled @twyla Thanks for your empathy! Lol I think he tricked me. For some reason I thought he was done with coat change since I got him at 9ish months. But I now see the err of my ways! (Probably why he was in a low cut when i got him!) Darn it... he looks like such a cool dude grown out!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

If you like retro clips here's one of Racer in a New Yorker from last Oct. He had tassled ears & a mustache as well.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YUP! It sounds like coat change and unless you are a dedicated brusher it's better to clip him down! Detangler/Conditioner is your best friend at this stage! Just be patient, this too will pass! BTW... Gix's weight look fine....he is not too thin! You want to keep him on the lean side to prevent stress on his joints! He's a wonderful looking boy!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Well, Matisse would tangle long past what I thought was "coat change." His coat hasn't really changed to the best of my knowledge. It's soft and wispy but dense enough. It tangled if I breathed on him. It was a good hour every day going through starts of matts, taking out something like 15 rubber bands and replacing them. I got so sick of it and so did he. So, off with the hair. But he had long ears. Well, just recently, I whacked them off too and I don't miss his long, luxurious ears at all. In fact, he looks so perky and cute...easy maintenance is the way for me, especially in the summer when I'm getting so busy. He feels great too. Here he is in his new do if you're interested. http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/155505-ill-show-you-mine-if-you-show-me-yours.html

I have since tweaked it a little more...taken some more off his legs so they're not so bulbous on the bottom and straightened out some areas like under his chest. I think he needs a little more taken off. lol. But anyhow, no pictures yet of his adjusted clip. But here is what he looked like right after. It's not glamorous or anything so if that's your preference, then keep on struggling with tangles. I'll be glad it's you and not me. Hahaha. just kidding around.:aetsch:


----------



## Raven's Mom (Mar 18, 2014)

My spoo is 17 mos an not done with coat change. Her legs now are what is matting since it's really all she has left since I used a 7F on her Miami. I really like the short fur and she does too. Also, she is so much shinier ...looks like a Persian lamb coat my grandmother had.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@RavensMom 17 months!?!  Well looks like I better strap my seatbealt! Lol

@PoodleBeguiled awwww Matisse's cut is sooo cute! That could work with Gixs ears right now too. Hmm.. I hear you on the maintenance. I thought... it couldn't be any worse than caring for my own hair. Ha!:thumbdown:

@Poolann I am obsessed with Racers New Yorker! And I adore his tail! That is officially my new inspiration for Gix's. I think this would look nice with his goatee he is growing out too. Is the tasseled ear & tail what separates it from the Dutch band? You did a great job!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

My nine year old standard is long backed and he actually looks good in a continental. You just have to practice with the placement of the end of the jacket. As for the neck hair... very thin rolled collar, Cowboy Magic, and thorough line combing works for me. Gix is not long backed at all compared to Sailor, so he would be fine in any of the town and country/dutch cuts. Do you already have the Shirlee Kalstone Book Of Clipping and Grooming? By the way, Wilson, my pup, kept his hair until ten months and when it hit two hours of grooming every night to keep him tangle free... I clipped him down. Yup, we hit the dreaded coat change. Once we get through this I will experiment with longer cuts on him, until then I will enjoy his time and energy saving shorter hair do. I figure that since I am not showing, there is no need to fight Mother Nature.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

twyla said:


> Until the girls are past the coat change I am keeping them in Kennel Clip.


Easy to manage a clip somewhere between a #3 and #5. And versatile... ears long or short, carrot or fluffy tail, bracelets every once in a while just for fun, close shaved or fuzzy muzzle... change that up too as you like. You've got a long career of grooming ahead of you. lol 

Your boy is tall and lanky?? Welcome to the club!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Legs&Leashes said:


> @RavensMom 17 months!?!  Well looks like I better strap my seatbealt! Lol
> 
> @PoodleBeguiled awwww Matisse's cut is sooo cute! That could work with Gixs ears right now too. Hmm.. I hear you on the maintenance. I thought... it couldn't be any worse than caring for my own hair. Ha!:thumbdown:
> 
> @Poolann I am obsessed with Racers New Yorker! And I adore his tail! That is officially my new inspiration for Gix's. I think this would look nice with his goatee he is growing out too. Is the tasseled ear & tail what separates it from the Dutch band? You did a great job!


I believe the difference is the band width between the jacket & pants. The tasseled ears & mushache were just a flourish.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Legs&Leashes said:


> @TinyPoodles yaaayy!! I keep seeing these giant combs on grooming videos and I was wondering if it made a difference. Thank you for confirming! Ordering now!!
> 
> @poodlebeguiled @twyla Thanks for your empathy! Lol I think he tricked me. For some reason I thought he was done with coat change since I got him at 9ish months. But I now see the err of my ways! (Probably why he was in a low cut when i got him!) Darn it... he looks like such a cool dude grown out!



This one is different than a regular comb, it gets through the tangles easier, and they same to take longer to come back after using it.


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

My Stella is 18 months old and still going through coat change. She started at 10 months. Bath every 2 weeks and brush, brush, brush. Always use a leave in spray conditioner when you brush, don't brush dry hair. Comb completely when done. I fought clipping her short for 2 months but she started not liking being groomed so I have my groomer put her in a modified lamb. Body about 1in and head/topknot and legs long. Helped a lot and I am in the process of growing her out again. Im a crazy lady, I love the long hair. She gets upwards of 3-4in long on the body before she has to be "tightened up" a bit. 
Coat change is very frustrating but you will get through it. And yes I agree with the above posters, his weight looks find and he is a very handsome boy.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I don't think you can ever go wrong with a Miami cut. It always looks amazing and really gives the dog that poodle aspect. Plus it's a super easy trim to do! 
Winter had one with shaved ears and a pointed topknot


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for the suggestions! I just brushed him out & an giving him a haircut tonight! I've narrowed it down two different clips. I'm going to start with the one that leaves more hair. And if it looks strange then just cut off more and make it the 2nd cut instead. I'm still eyeing this mohawk/fauxhawk but don't know if I will have the guts!
I'm sooo nervous!! Fingers crossed it doesn't look crazy!!


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Good luck - and make sure you take before and after pictures!! We wanna see the outcome


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

OK So I did it!! 

A couple evenings ago. I took all of my newly acquired knowledge from YouTube, PF & library books... and I CLIPPED GIX FOR THE FIRST TIME!

It took foorreverrr. Lol Much respect to all groomers everywhere! I forgot to take true before pictures but the first one it a little after I got started on his neck. Gix was a patient angel!! Though he does HATE any scissoring near his ears! Lol

Please let me know what you think & what I can improve on. I see some things especially in pictures that I need to fix! I haven't cleaned up his feet or bum yet because I was too tired lol. I may incorporate a Mohawk & another funky idea that came to me. 

I tried to give him a masculine head shape. I set my lines with scissors then went from longer Guard to shortest. Then scissored around the clipped areas. Thankfully he doesnt look as silly as id feared id make him look. ANY FEEDBACK WOULD BE GREAT! :thumbup:


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

Aww, you chose Racer's clip. Cute, cute, cute! I would scissor down the section on the shoulders behind the shaved area of the neck. It looks a little out of balance to me but you did a great job blending in his cap.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

VERY CUTE! No mistaking that he's a poodle now! 

I like the head and the rounding behind it. If it were me, I'd probably take the shoulders area down just a little; it looks a bit "bulky" to me--like he's a football-player poodle. 

(Uh..I see I'm just echoing Poolann here, so, yeah, What she said!)

--Q


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

yes I did choose Racers clip. It was too cute to pass up! Thanks for the pic!

Yes I thought that looked out of wack but figured I'd stop before crankiness set in and I started making bad decisions. I'm unsure of how far to take it down. I'll play with it some more.


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@Q lol @ football poodle... hey maybe it could be a new clip! 

I see what you guys mean though. Should the shaved area on his neck be widened as well? I was scared so played it safe


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

It's hard to tell from the pic because of the length of his hair but I might shave the neck down just a bit further. If you round it out with scissors from the shaved line similar to the way you did his cap you'll be better able to see where to take the bulk out of the top of the shoulders.


----------



## princesspenny (Feb 16, 2015)

wow, he looks great- i cant believe how long his hair got!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Gix looks good! That's a tricky cut for a first timer. It is an excellent cut for showing off fancy collars... not that any of us poodle people ever get fancy collars for our poodles...


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks pretty darn fancy to me! What a brave, great job you did!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

He looks great. Hazel is in a similar clip. I started her in a t&c and then my husband decided he didn't like the shaved bits down her spine so we modified it back to something very similar to a Dutch. 

I'm fighting coat change right now and to help both Hazel and myself not want to cry I have been only brushing/combing half of her at a time. I do one side a day then we rest a day or so and I start over.

In between I pay attention to special areas like her arm pits or the backs of her legs. She doesn't wear a collar or I'd watch that area too. If I notice mats developing then I take care of them right away. 

One trick to easy(er) brushing is being sure the hair is dried super dry and straight. If you want a long coat then a dryer is the most important grooming tool IMO. That's where I'd spend the brunt of my Grooming Budget. 

A good comb (I like a simple 7 inch greyhound comb but that's just what I learned with) and a slicker that's comfortable for you to use. I actually have one I got at Walmart for $5 that is my favorite. But I like a simple, not too long or wide, and flat/straight headed slicker. (I don't like a curved/bowed slicker. I find the make me flick my wrist and I get tired faster.)

I also don't brush on the grooming table. That would bore both of us to tears. I brush her on the floor I front of the TV. If she needs a break we can play with her toys for a bit. Hazel knows if I get the brush and comb she will almost come lay in her grooming spot. (Almost! Like she knows that's what she is suppose to do but she's slightly hesitant to actually do it!). 

I will admit that I have had a few moments of weakness. Our weather has been horribly awful and she isn't staying clean and dry and a damp dirty dog is not at all easy to brush! But my sister, Quossum, is my voice of reason and cheers me on! 

Here's a couple of pictures of my fluff-a-love. Check out her 52 weeks thread for more of her lovely locks. 

I'm not positive how long I will keep her. I like her around 2-3 inches all over. Right now she's back to around 4 inches in places and with my current dryer that's a little bit too long. (It is taking me too long to dry her correctly which then makes trouble later in the week with brushing.)


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I read but I read fast and might have missed something. Did you use an attachment comb or just scissor on her body? I am guessing (since I'm no expert) that if you choose a length and use an attachment comb and just run it against her body, you'll get the right proportions, at least for the most part. Like on the shoulder area. I will hold the clippers up a tad if I don't want a certain area cut as close. And then I'll use the scissors after to try and get the sticky outies smoothened out. But I'm not very patient or good at that. I think you did an amazing job over all. He looks great! I like some of your inventive ideas there too!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the compliments! 
I was really trying to grow his hair... but after yesterday's brush out... this may be the longest I can take!
I'm going to play with his hair again today. Mohawk is in the works!

Thanks @Itzmeigh for the tips... I'm secretly lusting over yours and other PF members black/blue and gray poodles they just look so dang majestic!! I see how many poodle households happen... I want to one day.... but FIRST I must win this battle over Gix's hair!!


----------



## Legs&Leashes (Mar 12, 2015)

@poodleBeguiled 
I wanted to use an attachment for the body but none of them were long enough. So I hand scissored everything.... I really just played some music and freestyled lol. Thank you for the compliments! We will see what happens today!


----------



## poolann (Jan 31, 2013)

IMO & perhaps a pro will chime in, that clip just about has to be scissored because of the jack & pants shaping. I hand scissored Racer's but he didn't have hair quite as long as Gix.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WOW! I'm totally impressed! I still don't have the nerve to scissor! You did a fabulous job for a first clip!!!!!!!


----------

